# Neo remossing time



## Marco (Mar 13, 2016)

I couldn't sleep this morning. So I figured no better time to start remossing some neos.

I remossed 5 5am this morning and another 6 just now then ran out of normal sphag moss. 

Now I'm going to go take a nap.



Repotted - 03.14.16 by Marco, on Flickr



Repotting - 03.13.15 by Marco, on Flickr

seikai (left) Before



seikai (青海) &amp; kuroshinju (黒真珠) 01 - 01.23.16 by Marco, on Flickr

sekai - during



seikai (青海) - 01 - 03.13.16 by Marco, on Flickr

seikai - after



seikai (青海) - 04 - 03.13.16 by Marco, on Flickr


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 13, 2016)

OK! OK! Guilty as charged! I NEED to repot mine before March is over. Thanks for the reminder Marco oke:


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 13, 2016)

Sunday well spent! 

Seikai has such nice roots!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 13, 2016)

Beautiful job! You wanna come do mine now?


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 13, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> Beautiful job! You wanna come do mine now?



And please come here after remossing the Neofs of Dot!! I am too lazy to remoss all of my plants this year....


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 13, 2016)

They look great - you deserve a nap!


----------



## Justin (Mar 14, 2016)

Yep please come do mine asap!!!!


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 14, 2016)

That's a mighty fine looking Seikai 

I'm remossing my plants this month too.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2016)

Wake up!


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 14, 2016)

Insomnia put to good use. You did a great job.


----------



## Marco (Mar 14, 2016)

I'd be happy to help remoss your neos. You just have to pass by one weekend. Must bring your own sphag. Pots. And neos. oke:


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice work.

I have had nights like that.

The only thing worse is not finding anything to repot when you need something to keep you busy!


----------



## myxodex (Mar 19, 2016)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> OK! OK! Guilty as charged! I NEED to repot mine before March is over. Thanks for the reminder Marco oke:



Oh yes, ... thanks Marco, ... you have some really cool plants !

I put this off every year and yet it is such a rewarding thing to do ... as Marco's photos illustrate. The spring "root flourish" is so much more enjoyable when the repotting has been done ... no contaminating guilt !

My only issue is that here in the UK the price of decent quality sphag just keeps going up, and I have 40 plants to repot.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 19, 2016)

myxodex said:


> My only issue is that here in the UK the price of decent quality sphag just keeps going up, and I have 40 plants to repot.



I know your pain.. I have 70 plants and a minimum of half need a repotting _badly_, and some needed it a long time ago :sob: *And* April is around the corner when they begin to grow roots. I just got in a shipment of sphagnum, but I don't think I'll have enough to do them all. HELP!!!


----------



## Marco (Mar 20, 2016)

Kawarthapine - I couldn't finish remossing last week because i ran out of sphag.Tonight is another one of those nights. However, i am finally done!

I remossed all (38) but 2 which i will do later on this year since they were put in new moss around november/december last year. 

hokage division from Jane - This variety has the lovely bright ruby red root tips. 



hokage (火影) 03 - 03.20.16 by Marco, on Flickr

getsuden - This is normally a variegated neo. However it developed a lovely scarlet/dark spotting on the leaves over the winter. Likely because it was too close to the lights. There is a hint of the normal variegation on the middle leaf towards the back.



getsuden (月殿) - 02 - 03.20.16 by Marco, on Flickr

benkeimaru - Sword leaf variety. 



benkeimaru (弁慶丸) - 03.20.16 by Marco, on Flickr

kujaku nishiki



kujaku nishiki (孔雀錦) 01 - 03.20.16 by Marco, on Flickr


----------



## Marco (Mar 22, 2016)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I know your pain.. I have 70 plants and a minimum of half need a repotting _badly_, and some needed it a long time ago :sob: *And* April is around the corner when they begin to grow roots. I just got in a shipment of sphagnum, but I don't think I'll have enough to do them all. HELP!!!



Tom - best order more sphag while you whittle away your current shipment oke:.

Kind of off topic question here. Back in 2008/2009 you posted a photo of a chlorophyl poor asahiden variant. Do you still have the plant? If so can you share an updated photo with us? Also, do you have any other chlorophyl poor neos outside of the asahiden variant? If so can you share photos of those plants with us as well?

Photos of these variants are pretty rare too see. I'm just curious as to what else is out there.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 23, 2016)

Marco said:


> Tom - best order more sphag while you whittle away your current shipment oke:.
> 
> Kind of off topic question here. Back in 2008/2009 you posted a photo of a chlorophyl poor asahiden variant. Do you still have the plant? If so can you share an updated photo with us? Also, do you have any other chlorophyl poor neos outside of the asahiden variant? If so can you share photos of those plants with us as well?
> 
> Photos of these variants are pretty rare too see. I'm just curious as to what else is out there.



No kidding Marco. I was smart this year though - I bought a 40L bag of NZ AA grade to use as the inner ball of moss and the crazy long stuff for just rapping the outside. That long moss is insanely expensive. Still, I'm not sure I'll have enough to do ALL of them.

That Asahiden variant is called Youmeiden. You'll see growths of it in any large clump of Asahiden. If separated they become "ghost fuukiran" since they are pretty much destined to die eventually. I had mine for something like 4 years before it finally gave in. The best thing to do with forms like that is to leave them attached to the mother plant.


----------



## Helene (Mar 25, 2016)

I knew I had seen your plants (I have the same name at other forums)
They are lovely I dont have any neos, but they look supercute

Yeah, I had to go search for your plant, knowing I had seen your name and plants. Lol- curiosity killed the cat, they say. Good thing I aint't no cat

Roots looks really really healthy, and I have to admit: cant wait for them to bloom, so please keep us updated

Ps: repotting/remossing is a good way to spend a sleepless night


----------



## Marco (Mar 30, 2016)

Helene said:


> I knew I had seen your plants (I have the same name at other forums)



You must be referring to orchid board. I do have the same name there. I got 4 more plants to repot today (3 neos and a sedirea). One is really tiny neo much smaller than kuroshinjo. A mini of minis if you will if the leafspan holds.

I will be up tonight i just hope not to late as i have work tomorrow.


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 31, 2016)

Marco said:


> One is really tiny neo much smaller than kuroshinjo. A mini of minis if you will if the leafspan holds.



New Neos? :drool: What'd you get?


----------



## Marco (Mar 31, 2016)

Lanmark said:


> New Neos? :drool: What'd you get?



Top : Shutennou - for my mother. A sacrificial lamb for her to take care the. She will be neo sitting for 2 weeks in nov/dec. I have 8 months to show her how to take care of it. I will be getting her one more. Each mounded differently so they both don't dry at the same time.

Bottom L to R :

tama-no-mai, sedirea & amami hosen



03.30.16 additions from SE by Marco, on Flickr


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 1, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 1, 2016)

So how many does that now make Marco?


----------



## Marco (Apr 1, 2016)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> So how many does that now make Marco?



Me.....Well it makes me poor! Especially after visiting the Seed Engei booth today. It was great meeting Satomi. She is fantastic. She pointed me to an orchid society meeting in her hometown on 11/23. I'm going to try to see if I can bake it into the schedule.

However, all repotting is done and the tally is at 41 which includes a few duplicates.

Here's the additions from Seed Engei.



daishougun (大将軍) - 01 - 04.01.16 by Marco, on Flickr



unkai (雲海) - 01 - 04.01.16 by Marco, on Flickr


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 2, 2016)

Where did you find variegated sedirea?


----------



## Marco (Apr 2, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Where did you find variegated sedirea?



It's from seed engei. Orchid web and new world orchids also offers it from time to time.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 2, 2016)

Ok, thanks.


----------

